# ID help wanted  -  Western Flyer sonic...rocket...er...space missile



## Tyberius (Nov 26, 2019)

I picked this up as part of a package deal with a 30s snap tanker (separate post). 

Its out of my wheelhouse of main interest but the more I look at it, I kinda like it. Seems to be dead original, and I think all the hard to find  / easy to break bits are all there. Came with a bonus earlier-era wheel hub polisher.

There were so many versions of the Spaceliners, ID help appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 26, 2019)

Western Auto called theirs Sonic Flyers.  Murray built.  There's a thread on the  CABE  'Murray Serial Number Project' that will guide you through identifying the year.  I dont know if there were levels of the Sonic Flyer like there was with Flightliners and Spaceliners.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 26, 2019)

I'd say that YOU are one lucky kiddie, all the stuff seems to be there, the hub shiner ain't shinin' much no more tho'.

Are all the light tank parts intact?

PS Flight/Spaceliners didn't have dual fop bars IIRC.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 27, 2019)

Not many bikes that old survive in that kind of shape. Nice!


----------



## Tyberius (Nov 30, 2019)

Thanks- I think its all there. All the lenses are intact, I will have a peak under the bonnet when I get back


Are all the light tank parts intact?

PS Flight/Spaceliners didn't have dual fop bars IIRC.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 5, 2019)

PS Flightliners and Spaceliners did have dual top bars.


Your find is a Western Flyer branded version of the late run of the Fliteliner.  The twin bar construction and the oversized chain wheel are part of the clues.

This image below is from the Sears 1963 Christmas Catalog.







1963 Otasco Flying O, Lancer. Built by Murray of Ohio.





The bicycle that the Spaceliner was derived from, was the 1963 Murray Solar Flite, the Spaceliner appeared in 1964, a few cosmetic design differences to set it apart, the 1966 version had some radical cosmetic changes, although the frame stayed the same through the end of it's run.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 5, 2019)

Don't get  carried away by all of the ads for the JC Higgins/Sears versions of these Murray built bikes that are being posted. This thread got hijacked into a discussion about bikes built for Sears and got away from your original post.

 A lot of  big department stores contracted with Murray to build bikes for them.  The names and some of the trim items are a little different for each store, but the basic bikes are the same.  Penneys had Foremost, Gambles had Hiawathwa, Sears had JC Higgins (up till 64 when the name was changed to Sears) Westen Auto had Western Flyer, and the list goes on.  If the retailer sold bike accessories, especially tires, then Murray would put that store's brand tires on the bike. Sears = Allstate,  Western Auto = Davis, etc.

The attached ad is from 1962. A little different from your bike, but those are year to year changes.  Did you try to find the date using the Murray Serial Number Project to date your bike? It will also list different retailers who sold Murray built bikes. There are a bunch of them.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 5, 2019)

Here's a list from the post I referenced.

This is what I have so far on the X numbers. We need to add to the list as more show up. Ron and I were talking about these numbers recently. We figure that a customer had to order a minimum number of bikes per order to have there own X number. If they didn't order a minimum number of bikes, they possibly shared an X number with a Murray badged bike. Kenny.
X6 or X6? = Otasco (Oklahoma Tire and Supply)
X7 = BF Goodrich
X10 = Westernflyer (Western Auto)
X12 = All Pro (Kmart)
X13 = Murray
X18 = Hiawatha (Gambles)
X25 = Foremost (JC Penneys)
X28 = ?
X43 = Murray
X55 = Murray
X67 = Sportscrest
X69 = Special for 1969 (in 69 only, could have been used other years as a different meaning)
X70 = Special for 1970 (in 70 only, could have been used other years as a different meaning)
X71 = Sportscrest (?) Also Special for 1971 (in 71 only,could have been used other years as different meaning)
X81 = Murray
X82 = Murray
X83 = Might actually be a Sears number??????
X84 = Murray 


I have this bike which is not listed.  It's an X11 and is an AMC built by Murray.  Not is the "Flyer" style but an example of the many bikes built by Murray.

After I repainted - Purple was my wife's choice 
y


----------



## Tyberius (Dec 5, 2019)

highjack, lowjack, its all good. *so, took a picture of the serial number- see picture attached. I found this 1960 ad which seemed to match the the head and tail lights*


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 5, 2019)

You nailed it. According to the "project"  MO = Murray of Ohio; S = 1960.


----------



## Tyberius (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks and thanks to all the CABErs who have once again answered the klaxon aaooga horn of curiosity and come rolling with knowledge!


----------

